

Google Glass kernel GPL source - ricket
https://code.google.com/p/google-glass-kernel-source/

======
xtreme
The git repository is empty. The actual source is available at
[https://code.google.com/p/google-glass-kernel-
source/downloa...](https://code.google.com/p/google-glass-kernel-
source/downloads/detail?name=kernel-glass-XE04.0-RC06.tar.xz&can=2&q=)

~~~
testbro
Are you sure it's not because the default branch is empty? It's a design
choice [1] for all the other Android kernel images.

[1] : [https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!msg/android-
bu...](https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!msg/android-
building/Iif8yFJL0mQ/vEPh1McwZ2QJ)

~~~
cbhl
This project is just so you have a place to download the .tar.xz file for now.

The repository is indeed empty -- no branches, no nothing.

------
avar
Does Glass required proprietary binary blobs to be combined with the GPL
source like the Nexus devices (pinning you to a narrow range of kernel
versions), or is it actually open through and through?

~~~
ibrahima
I don't know specifically about the drivers in Glass but it's based on the
pretty old TI OMAP4 platform which was in the Galaxy Nexus, and I think out of
the SoC manufacturers TI is (well, was, since they stopped making OMAP) the
most open by far.

~~~
edderly
They'll be IMGTec blobs for the SGX GPU then

edit/clarification: These won't be blobs in the kernel but they'll be IMGTec
binary libraries. So in practice it's slightly less annoying for kernel
hacking.

~~~
ajross
Right, the PVR driver kernel component is GPL. It's the userspace that is
proprietary.

------
songzme
Hope someone can clarify, I'm new at this.

Does this mean that you can take this kernel source, modify it and/or add
extensions, and then deploy it on your google glass?

~~~
songzme
anyone?

~~~
joenathan
It wont boot without drivers for various pieces of the hardware, drivers that
are developed by third parties and that are most likely closed source. Those
drivers may be released at a later time as 'binary blobs'.

------
tmzt
Why wouldn't this be on android.kernel.org?

~~~
slb
Googler here. It will be with AOSP soon, but there was some confusion getting
that done. We did this as a temporary measure; didn't want to delay getting
GPL compliant.

~~~
Paul_D_Santana
Thank you for responding here!

------
ya_anonym
WTF is stopping from releasing it as GPLv3 license

~~~
Maxious
The fact that Linux is licensed as GPLv2?

From the tarball COPYING file: "the only valid version of the GPL as far as
the kernel is concerned is _this_ particular version of the license (ie v2,
not v2.2 or v3.x or whatever), unless explicitly otherwise stated. -Linus
Torvalds"

Which is identical to kernel.org:
<https://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/COPYING>

That section was discussed at <https://lkml.org/lkml/2006/1/25/273> where
2006-Linus doesn't see GPLv3 ever happening.

------
api
If this doesn't illustrate it I don't know what would-- just because it runs
open source does not mean it's open.

~~~
prezjordan
Care to elaborate on that? I'm a little confused on the wording.

~~~
pavanky
Just someone who loves to bash Google.

